# I like cats. I dislike cat owners. Please help



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 23, 2021)

There seems to be an unwritten rule that if you own a cat, its perfectly acceptable to let it free range the neighborhood, peeing and pooping anywhere but in the probably non existent litterbox at the owners residence.
Since these same people would very likely be unhappy if I allowed my dog to use their property for her personal latrine, I don't see how anyone would even attempt to justify this.
Yet it is very common.
I like animals.
I'm a protector of animals.
This is my current situation:
I'm used to finding ocean death scented butt sausages in my yard and in my flower beds. But now there is a new cat that sits on the hood of my truck and my car and pees on the windshield. So that the pungent smell enters the vehicle if I choose to use the air conditioning. Which is mandatory most days here.
This cat has also been peeing on and sharpening his or her claws on my wifes car which has a convertible roof. Doing damage.
I do not want to harm the cat. Or trap it and relocate it. But I don't know what else to do.
Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## zovick (Feb 23, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> There seems to be an unwritten rule that if you own a cat, its perfectly acceptable to let it free range the neighborhood, peeing and pooping anywhere but in the probably non existent litterbox at the owners residence.
> Since these same people would very likely be unhappy if I allowed my dog to use their property for her personal latrine, I don't see how anyone would even attempt to justify this.
> Yet it is very common.
> I like animals.
> ...


Do you know who owns it? If not, I would trap it and deliver it to the local animal shelter or ASPCA.
Or is it possibly a feral cat in which case trapping and animal shelter delivery or euthanasia would be on my list.

If you know the owner, a heated discussion with him/her would be in order.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 23, 2021)

zovick said:


> Do you know who owns it? If not, I would trap it and deliver it to the local animal shelter or ASPCA.
> Or is it possibly a feral cat in which case trapping and animal shelter delivery or euthanasia would be on my list.
> 
> If you know the owner, a heated discussion with him/her would be in order.


See?
The thing is... years ago I trapped 2 cats and relocated them by my job to join that local, well fed feral cat group.
During the weeks that followed I found out that one belonged to a 10 year old girl a block away through signs posted. And the other was a nearby neighbors.
I strongly assume that this might also be someone's beloved pet (part time?) And not just feral.
It seems like at this point, I have more concern for the cats welfare than the owner does.
I'd estimate that there are between 4 and 7 cats visiting my yard each night.
Most do minimal damage


----------



## ZenHerper (Feb 23, 2021)

Cats can learn to pass through a yard without claiming it. This can be hard when you keep different hours (and can't hiss at the trespasser or spray the hose at it).

Try this:
Collect up some stinky poo from your various meat-eating species and daily/nightly set a fresh plastic container of Predator scat on the hood. See if Passive Territorial Dominance can win the day.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 23, 2021)

I am a cat person, and you like me ? ...And I believe you have most probably read my discourse on neighbor cats and outside cats in general.
I have taken neighbors cats out of state after warning the owners, I spent $20 on black pepper once to spread it all over my car to get the next door cat who sleeps on my hood. 
I HATE outside cats. Inside cats live from 7 to 10 years longer than outside cats. And with me as your neighbor, keep your cat inside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It makes me so freakin mad, because I love cats, it's their owners who make me act out.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Feb 23, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> See?
> The thing is... years ago I trapped 2 cats and relocated them by my job to join that local, well fed feral cat group.
> During the weeks that followed I found out that one belonged to a 10 year old girl a block away through signs posted. And the other was a nearby neighbors.
> I strongly assume that this might also be someone's beloved pet (part time?) And not just feral.
> ...


I feel your pain. I have three Golden Retrievers that I have to pay to license with the town every year (which I gladly do). However, my neighborhood has no less than 6 cats that have entered my yard in the last 2 days. I do not know if they have been vaccinated against rabies, and I fear an altercation with my dogs which might result in lacerations that require veterinary care. I can’t stand that there are cat owners who think that their pets deserve a lesser standard of care than other pets. I believe if you wouldn’t let your toddler take the risk, why do you let your pet? I do not think it safe for a toddler to wander in traffic, and I certainly wouldn’t let my toddler kill the wild birds in your yard, nor use your garden as a toilet.

Just sayin’...


----------



## Srmcclure (Feb 23, 2021)

We used cayenne pepper to keep cats and bunnies out of our gardens... maybe that would work? Or there are those aerosol sprayers that go off when motions is detected. My aunt has one for her cat that gets on the counter and turns on the sink lol


----------



## Srmcclure (Feb 23, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I feel your pain. I have three Golden Retrievers that I have to pay to license with the town every year (which I gladly do). However, my neighborhood has no less than 6 cats that have entered my yard in the last 2 days. I do not know if they have been vaccinated against rabies, and I fear an altercation with my dogs which might result in lacerations that require veterinary care. I can’t stand that there are cat owners who think that their pets deserve a lesser standard of care than other pets. I believe if you wouldn’t let your toddler take the risk, why do you let your pet? I do not think it safe for a toddler to wander in traffic, and I certainly wouldn’t let my toddler kill the wild birds in your yard, nor use your garden as a toilet.
> 
> Just sayin’...


You have to pay to have your dogs???


----------



## Srmcclure (Feb 23, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> There seems to be an unwritten rule that if you own a cat, its perfectly acceptable to let it free range the neighborhood, peeing and pooping anywhere but in the probably non existent litterbox at the owners residence.
> Since these same people would very likely be unhappy if I allowed my dog to use their property for her personal latrine, I don't see how anyone would even attempt to justify this.
> Yet it is very common.
> I like animals.
> ...











PETSAFE SSSCAT Motion-Activated Dog & Cat Spray, 3.89-oz bottle - Chewy.com


Buy PetSafe SSSCAT Motion-Activated Dog & Cat Spray, 3.89-oz bottle at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com




Here it is! Maybe it'll help?


----------



## Katie11 (Feb 23, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> There seems to be an unwritten rule that if you own a cat, its perfectly acceptable to let it free range the neighborhood, peeing and pooping anywhere but in the probably non existent litterbox at the owners residence.
> Since these same people would very likely be unhappy if I allowed my dog to use their property for her personal latrine, I don't see how anyone would even attempt to justify this.
> Yet it is very common.
> I like animals.
> ...


I googled natural ways to repel cats outside not sure about using any of it on ur car tho...but it's worth reading into it..maybe u should trap n hold the cat and post ur own found cat posters in the neighborhood?


----------



## ZenHerper (Feb 23, 2021)

Srmcclure said:


> You have to pay to have your dogs???



We pay $18 a year for a neutered dog, and $21 for an intact one. Cats cost extra.


ZP - be careful to not use anything that will burn your truck's paint...


----------



## Srmcclure (Feb 23, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> We pay $18 a year for a neutered dog, and $21 for an intact one. Cats cost extra.
> 
> 
> ZP - be careful to not use anything that will burn your truck's paint...


What!?! That's crazy! I've never heard of that! Not a bad price though, just different ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 23, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I am a cat person, and you like me ? ...And I believe you have most probably read my discourse on neighbor cats and outside cats in general.
> I have taken neighbors cats out of state after warning the owners, I spent $20 on black pepper once to spread it all over my car to get the next door cat who sleeps on my hood.
> I HATE outside cats. Inside cats live from 7 to 10 years longer than outside cats. And with me as your neighbor, keep your cat inside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It makes me so freakin mad, because I love cats, it's their owners who make me act out.


Yes ma'am I agree


----------



## NorCal tortoise guy (Feb 23, 2021)

Maybe a motion activated sprinkler? My hat if off to you that kind of damage would mean the cats days are numbered around my place


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 23, 2021)

Although I do have a garage, it's small and is full of tools and motorcycles.
Our cars are in our driveway and on the grass area between the sidewalk and the street.
These are relatively high foot traffic areas. Any interactive deterrents would likely just spray someone walking their dog or get carried away by some intrigued kid.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 23, 2021)

Katie11 said:


> I googled natural ways to repel cats outside not sure about using any of it on ur car tho...but it's worth reading into it..maybe u should trap n hold the cat and post ur own found cat posters in the neighborhood?


That seems possible.
But I'd hate to take care of a pissed off cat in a cage for very long.
They generally go NUTS when they get caught. And need to be released quickly.


----------



## Srmcclure (Feb 23, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> These are relatively high foot traffic areas. Any interactive deterrents would likely just spray someone walking their dog or get carried away by some intrigued kid.


There's a thought... how well do you like your neighbors? Lol jk!
It would be a pain, but maybe a tarp? 
You could get a super soaker and wait it out maybe lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 23, 2021)

Srmcclure said:


> There's a thought... how well do you like your neighbors? Lol jk!
> It would be a pain, but maybe a tarp?
> You could get a super soaker and wait it out maybe lol


Tarps and car covers don't work well here. We get pop up storms from out of nowhere and they carry high winds.
I've tried. (Car covers)


----------



## Srmcclure (Feb 23, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Tarps and car covers don't work well here. We get pop up storms from out of nowhere and they carry high winds.
> I've tried. (Car covers)


Well, if your declaring war... maybe something like this?
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07SDCK7WJ/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 23, 2021)

I really need to be able to identify this specific cat and that's difficult. Because I see him out of my living room window. But as soon as i flip on the light and open my door, he's gone.
All I know is that he's dark and I believe multi colored with long hair.
It isn't the light that scares him. Its motion activated and he/she sets it off a few times a night.
So do other cats.
One in particular likes to sleep on the bench on my front porch.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Feb 24, 2021)

I would try the spray that you can put on your shrubbery to deter cats. I'd spray it on the ground/drive and make a perimeter around the cars. You could also saturate a rag with the spray and set it on the hood in a disposable dish...maybe an aluminum pie pan with a rock to hold it in place.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07173BY1C/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 24, 2021)

Cayenne pepper is a decent cat deterent. Find the cheapest supply for powder you can, and spread it liberally anywhere the cat defecates or other places you dont want it around. They figure out pretty quick where to avoid.


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 24, 2021)

My neighbours have at least 3 cats, and their yard is completely paved so the cats use my garden as a giant litter tray. I have tried all sorts of things like hanging cds, and bottles of water - anything reflective which they apparently don't like. I've stuck kebab sticks in the soil in areas they favour, but they just move to another spot, At the moment I cover areas with wire sheets because they don't like walking on it and use kiddie windmill toys to put them off because the sudden movement startles them but they still find other areas for their toilet. 
Then their owners have the nerve to complain to me about some leaves from my shrubs blowing into their yard! They sweep them up and dump them over the fence - maybe I should do the same with their cat mess! 
They don't like this, but you have to be looking out for them to use it


----------



## Sleppo (Feb 24, 2021)

Ughh this sucks, I am a cat lover but I feel your pain. We have ferals that run around our property and it causes a lot of headaches for us as my cats (indoor) then want to fight and **** everywhere. I also have neighbors that allow their cats to be outdoors too even though we live right off of a very busy street, its infuriating. For the ferals we just run outside and scream at them, the noise will run them off and most stay away after that. Cayenne pepper works well and so do super soakers. I get the reason why cat owners would like to have their pets outside it is good enrichment for them but I feel that only should apply to someone with a lot of property, like a farm or something. Good luck.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> My neighbours have at least 3 cats, and their yard is completely paved so the cats use my garden as a giant litter tray. I have tried all sorts of things like hanging cds, and bottles of water - anything reflective which they apparently don't like. I've stuck kebab sticks in the soil in areas they favour, but they just move to another spot, At the moment I cover areas with wire sheets because they don't like walking on it and use kiddie windmill toys to put them off because the sudden movement startles them but they still find other areas for their toilet.
> Then their owners have the nerve to complain to me about some leaves from my shrubs blowing into their yard! They sweep them up and dump them over the fence - maybe I should do the same with their cat mess!
> They don't like this, but you have to be looking out for them to use it
> View attachment 319129


It sounds like those neighbors are more of an issue than the cats.
Same ones you've had issues with for years?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 24, 2021)

NorCal tortoise guy said:


> Maybe a motion activated sprinkler? My hat if off to you that kind of damage would mean the cats days are numbered around my place


My neighbor uses a sprinkler like that. I know because when I try to swipe her newspaper before she gets up, I get hit with a face full of water...lol!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 24, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Cayenne pepper is a decent cat deterent. Find the cheapest supply for powder you can, and spread it liberally anywhere the cat defecates or other places you dont want it around. They figure out pretty quick where to avoid.


That's what I did on my car...Cat didn't show up and the wind blew all the pepper off my car lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> My neighbor uses a sprinkler like that. I know because when I try to swipe her newspaper before she gets up, I get hit with a face full of water...lol!


Yes
But did it stop you?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2021)

I'll probably be trapping this cat.
I just need to be 100% sure I trap the correct one.
The others don't damage my property or pee in my air vents.
Hopefully I can keep him in my enclosed back sun room until his or her owner is located or not.
If he truly is no ones cat. I'll relocate him at my old job.
Several people feed that cat colony daily.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 24, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yes
> But did it stop you?


No, I just worked harder at getting around that spray...


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> No, I just worked harder at getting around that spray...


Yep
Just like a damned cat.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 24, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll probably be trapping this cat.
> I just need to be 100% sure I trap the correct one.
> The others don't damage my property or pee in my air vents.


It's hard on your emotions. I have loved cats all my life, I have always had 2 or more. So when I am so stressed out about my plants, deck swing, cat prints on my clean car, cat poop in my gardens dead birds, when I trap someone elses cat and take it for a ride it bothers me...a lot. But I won't stop until there is no pile of bone and feathers under my bird feeders. Domestic cats kill more birds annually than any other source.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 24, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yep
> Just like a damned cat.


YES lololololololololol


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 24, 2021)

In RVA you need to license both cats and dogs. If your cat is a nuisance and it gets trapped it is your fault. Soon 6' privacy fence + clumsy white Manx = safe outdoor time. BTW he is a bird watcher and not a catcher. Now the squirrels are right to fear the dogs


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 24, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It sounds like those neighbors are more of an issue than the cats.
> Same ones you've had issues with for years?


Yup same ones.
I wish someone would trap the humans and relocate or euthanise them!


----------



## Jan A (Feb 24, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That seems possible.
> But I'd hate to take care of a pissed off cat in a cage for very long.
> They generally go NUTS when they get caught. And need to be released quickly.


And there's also the occasional skunk you might capture. Now those are really difficult to keep from leaking while in cages. And the neighbor's wonder why there's a skunk smell for days & days in a row while you're working up the guts to get a towel over the cage before you try to release or move the skunk!! Been there, done that. 

We've caught cats, skunks, raccoons, rabbits, etc. in trying to capture what's living under our house.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 24, 2021)

Jan A said:


> And there's also the occasional skunk you might capture. Now those are really difficult to keep from leaking while in cages. And the neighbor's wonder why there's a skunk smell for days & days in a row while you're working up the guts to get a towel over the cage before you try to release or move the skunk!! Been there, done that.
> 
> We've caught cats, skunks, raccoons, rabbits, etc. in trying to capture what's living under our house.


This guy was seriously unhappy at getting caught...


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 24, 2021)

Jan A said:


> And there's also the occasional skunk you might capture. Now those are really difficult to keep from leaking while in cages. And the neighbor's wonder why there's a skunk smell for days & days in a row while you're working up the guts to get a towel over the cage before you try to release or move the skunk!! Been there, done that.
> 
> We've caught cats, skunks, raccoons, rabbits, etc. in trying to capture what's living under our house.



I’ve caught a skunk by accident before, that’s not fun, it’s a real trick figuring out how to let it out of the cage without getting both barrels so to speak.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> Yup same ones.
> I wish someone would trap the humans and relocate or euthanise them!


Wow
How very American!


----------



## Lyn W (Feb 24, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Wow
> How very American!


I must be spending too much time on TFO!!


----------



## turtlesteve (Feb 24, 2021)

I sympathize because we have a lot of cats that trespass in our yard. I do not understand the logic of cat owners that think this is OK. We chase them out but it doesn’t do anything. Fortunately never had an actual problem yet.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Feb 24, 2021)

ZP go down to the glades and catch u a couple of those burms and retics... prob solved haha


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2021)

Lyn W said:


> I must be spending too much time on TFO!!


You're coming out of your shell?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> ZP go down to the glades and catch u a couple of those burms and retics... prob solved haha


Tegus.
Tegus love cats.
Too bad they haven't yet migrated into Broward county


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Feb 24, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Tegus.
> Tegus love cats.
> Too bad they haven't yet migrated into Broward county


Man.. id be in heaven down there


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Feb 24, 2021)

Be like steve Irwin in my own mind lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Be like steve Irwin in my own mind lol


The novelty wears off pretty fast


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Feb 24, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The novelty wears off pretty fast


It would take a long time


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It would take a long time


I remember when this all started.
I was catching these cool. Exotic pet store lizards and catching exotic fishes and seeing exotic birds.
Now they are all just part of the landscape.
I liken it to the excitement of falling in love...And then being married for 10 years.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Feb 24, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I remember when this all started.
> I was catching these cool. Exotic pet store lizards and catching exotic fishes and seeing exotic birds.
> Now they are all just part of the landscape.
> I liken it to the excitement of falling in love...And then being married for 10 years.


True story!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 24, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> True story!


I've been married 23 years.....


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 24, 2021)

I had a turkey, his name was Buddy. When he was young he started roosting on my wife's car, but after time he got so fat he couldn't get up onto the hood. I was really surprised how much damage one bird could do in a short time to red paint. Never had a problem with cats on a car though.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 24, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> There seems to be an unwritten rule that if you own a cat, its perfectly acceptable to let it free range the neighborhood, peeing and pooping anywhere but in the probably non existent litterbox at the owners residence.
> Since these same people would very likely be unhappy if I allowed my dog to use their property for her personal latrine, I don't see how anyone would even attempt to justify this.
> Yet it is very common.
> I like animals.
> ...



Sorry my friend... but it looks like....
You now own a cat. ??


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Sorry my friend... but it looks like....
> You now own a cat. ??


I've often said "IF YOUR CAT LIVES IN MY YARD, IT'S MY CAT".
But so far, I haven't advanced that theory.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 25, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've often said "IF YOUR CAT LIVES IN MY YARD, IT'S MY CAT".
> But so far, I haven't advanced that theory.



Something is with this cat...?
He seems to want to be with YOU and YOUR WIFE for some reason?
Maybe if your nice to him he will stop peeing on your cars? 
Also, a spray bottle with just PLAIN WATER does a good job if you spray him on his face.? Just a non violent suggestion as a posed to the others suggestions... ?
I just can’t bring myself to hurt ANY animal.
Destructive or not..
There is a reason for why he is being a pain in the a**. 
Maybe he wants you to look for his owner?
?????????


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Something is with this cat...?
> He seems to want to be with YOU and YOUR WIFE for some reason?
> Maybe if your nice to him he will stop peeing on your cars?
> Also, a spray bottle with just PLAIN WATER does a good job if you spray him on his face.? Just a non violent suggestion as a posed to the others suggestions... ?
> ...


I can't get anywhere near him/her.
I watched him last night prowling the sidewalk.
He's huge and he's not socialized


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Sorry my friend... but it looks like....
> You now own a cat. ??


First trap it. Then take his picture and start hanging them around. In the mean time, having a male cat neutered is not expensive. Then when his owners come to get him, you present them with a bill for damage to your wife's car(u know how I feel about that), and the neutering. If they make a fuss, you've got a cat for a while...adopt him out, old ladies will want a cat already neutered. Problem solved...lol


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 25, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can't get anywhere near him/her.
> I watched him last night prowling the sidewalk.
> He's huge and he's not socialized



No cat can refuse ......


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> No cat can refuse ......
> View attachment 319340
> View attachment 319341
> View attachment 319342




He will be YOUR BEST FRIEND FOR LIFE!!
?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> He will be YOUR BEST FRIEND FOR LIFE!!
> ?


I've got a best friend.
A dog.
Its midnight and I'm sitting here on my porch with the lights off. Waiting for a good look.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 25, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got a best friend.
> A dog.
> Its midnight and I'm sitting here on my porch with the lights off. Waiting for a good look.



Get your PHONE for video or pictures!!
You can always enlarge them later.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Get your PHONE for video or pictures!!
> You can always enlarge them later.


Yep
And it takes great low light photos and videos.
I've seen 2 cats. But not that one


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 25, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Yep
> And it takes great low light photos and videos.
> I've seen 2 cats. But not that one



God.... I hope it’s not the chupakabra!!!???


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> God.... I hope it’s not the chupakabra!!!???



At least you’d be famous??
The one man who got the chupakabra on video! Sell it to the media....?
Big bucks my friend! $$$&&&


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 25, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> At least you’d be famous??
> The one man who got the chupakabra on video! Sell it to the media....?
> Big bucks my friend! $$$&&&


It's just a dog sized long haired cat.
Its unmistakable
It's not your regular looking cat.
I'm back inside.
My dog is whimpering and she's gonna wake my wife up


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 25, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It's just a dog sized long haired cat.
> Its unmistakable
> It's not your regular looking cat.
> I'm back inside.
> My dog is whimpering and she's gonna wake my wife up



Good night my friend !
Maybe the cat saw you and waited for you to leave before he goes to sit on your truck.
?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 26, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I remember when this all started.
> I was catching these cool. Exotic pet store lizards and catching exotic fishes and seeing exotic birds.
> Now they are all just part of the landscape.
> I liken it to the excitement of falling in love...And then being married for 10 years.



I’m with @Chubbs the tegu on this, i too would be fascinated by these guys (lizards) & exotic birds fir a long time. Heck, ive seen 1000s of wild White Tailed deer & Bald Eagles.....but, I stop and watch these animals each and every time. Even birds ... right now I’m watching a little Carolina Wren....one that sits here by the window daily. Bring on the exotics! 

Ok...back to cat chasing.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 26, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> No cat can refuse ......
> View attachment 319340
> View attachment 319341
> View attachment 319342


Y calls that kitty crack. Both my cats have gone insane, I have never bought them treats. But when I came home from her house I bought some and my cats have not been the same since. They were constantly driving me crazy begging. So one day I thought...I'm gonna do the same with those treats that I did when I caught my son smoking. So I did and for 3 days both my cats had the runs.oh well


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 26, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> God.... I hope it’s not the chupakabra!!!???


Have you finally just lost it, and you are making up names? What is that?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 26, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Have you finally just lost it, and you are making up names? What is that?



From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Jump to navigationJump to search
For other uses, see Chupacabra (disambiguation).
"Goat sucker" redirects here. For the bird, see Nightjar.
Chupacabra




An artist's rendition of the chupacabraOther name(s)_Chupacabras_, _El Chupacabra_Country
Puerto Rico
Mexico
United States
Region
Caribbean (chiefly Puerto Rico)
Central and South America
North America (chiefly Mexico and the southwestern United States)


ParanormalPart of a series on theshow
Main articlesshow
Skepticismshow
Relatedshow
Parapsychology
v
t
e

The *chupacabra* or *chupacabras* (Spanish pronunciation: [tʃupaˈkaβɾas], literally 'goat-sucker'; from Spanish: _chupar_, 'to suck', and _cabras_, 'goats') is a legendary creature in the folklore of parts of the Americas, with its first purported sightings reported in Puerto Rico in 1995. The name comes from the animal's reported vampirism—the chupacabra is said to attack and drink the blood of livestock, including goats.
Physical descriptions of the creature vary. It is purportedly a heavy creature the size of a small bear, with a row of spines reaching from the neck to the base of the tail.
Eyewitness sightings have been claimed in Puerto Rico, and have since been reported as far north as Maine, as far south as Chile, and even outside the Americas in countries like Russia and the Philippines. Many of the reports have been disregarded as uncorroborated or lacking evidence. Sightings in northern Mexico and the southern United States have been verified as canids afflicted by mange.[1] According to biologists and wildlife management officials, the chupacabra is an urban legend.[2]


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 26, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Jump to navigationJump to search
> ...


ok, thanks sis


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 26, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Have you finally just lost it, and you are making up names? What is that?



No the chupakabra is an animal looking thing in Mexico or somewhere that they say eats everyone’s cattle, dogs, deer, birds...etc!!! But no one has caught it so they say it’s like not human...(you know what I mean)....
Pretend it’s like big foot, Lock ness,.....
YOU HAVE HEARD IF THOSE RIGHT????
??


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 26, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Jump to navigationJump to search
> ...



Thank you for having my back Yvonne!
I may be dumb, but I SOMETIMES know what I’m talkin’ bout...?
.....I said sometimes.?? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Feb 26, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> ok, thanks sis


Ur still right.. shes lost it lol


----------



## Jan A (Feb 26, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Jump to navigationJump to search
> ...





Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ur still right.. shes lost it lol


You guys would know more about Chupacabras had you watched an episode about them on X-files. There's also a made-for-movie tv in which the guy who used to play Poncho on "CHiP" encounters one who attacks his house. 

So Maggie, you're right & so's Yvonne.


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 26, 2021)

Jan A said:


> You guys would know more about Chupacabras had you watched an episode about them on X-files. There's also a made-for-movie tv in which the guy who used to play Poncho on "CHiP" encounters one who attacks his house.
> 
> So Maggie, you're right & so's Yvonne.



Thanks! ??


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 27, 2021)

Right from the AKC website-
*Xoloitzcuintli*


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 27, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Right from the AKC website-
> *Xoloitzcuintli*
> 
> View attachment 319448



I’ll give ya $50 if you can say it name!
“Thfieisidiffi” ?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 27, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> I’ll give ya $50 if you can say it name!
> “Thfieisidiffi” ?


I googled it and I still can say it, can't repeat after google even


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 27, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I googled it and I still can say it, can't repeat after google even



SEE?!!!!!!!
I TOLD YIU!!!!!
THIS is why people think you’re AWSOME!
???

SMARTY PANTS ?!!!!!!
I’ll mail you my $50 ??
(monopoly money)?


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 27, 2021)

Chefdenoel10 said:


> SEE?!!!!!!!
> I TOLD YIU!!!!!
> THIS is why people think you’re AWSOME!
> ???
> ...


Hanging my head low, that is a misprint...I googled it, and still *can't* say it. Am I still awesome?


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 27, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Hanging my head low, that is a misprint...I googled it, and still *can't* say it. Am I still awesome?



Duh?? .....yea! ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 27, 2021)

Update
The cat belongs to my new. Antisocial neighbors to the East of me.
I've attempted to speak to them several times. Once to help them repair their car. Another just to be neighborly.
They just aren't friendly. Like their damned cat.
I'll be trapping the cat and sending him away.
I won't be updating anymore.
Thank you


----------



## Chefdenoel10 (Feb 27, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Update
> The cat belongs to my new. Antisocial neighbors to the East of me.
> I've attempted to speak to them several times. Once to help them repair their car. Another just to be neighborly.
> They just aren't friendly. Like their damned cat.
> ...



They are the reason that poor cat is miserable!! They probably beat him/her...?
So sorry to hear this. 
I tried.... 
Good luck ?


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Feb 27, 2021)

This thread was a wild ride.

When I was younger and first moved into town, I contacted animal control about all of the cats killing the birds and pooping in my garden. They just told me "there's no ordinance to leash cats, there's nothing we can do." After moving to a more progressive area - one of the rescues I've worked with more recently is a cat rescue (no-kill), and they encourage humanely trapping nuisance cats. They told me that it's typical for an outdoor cat to have more than one family, but not a single one of those families will come to the rescue looking for that cat when it goes missing.

On a fun note, I once caught a feral cat by the scruff when it got stranded in the snow between some logs. It was so stunned it just hung stiffly until I brought it indoors. I was so incredibly lucky. Naive little me was going to call up a rescue and see little kitty on its way to a new life. Then the cat snapped out of its stunned state and proceeded to tumble around in circles in a panic - floor to wall to ceiling, like a pee-fueled Thunderdome bike, teaching me a very important lesson about the difference between a feral and stray ?


----------



## Skip K (Feb 27, 2021)

For the ac smell...I’ve used this on mold/bacteria build-up in the a/c system ...and worked great. Eliminated the old gym sock odor. Only negative...it removed the odor FAST...but took a few days for the perfume scent to go away. Make sure you get the ac treatment and not the odor eliminator for carpets


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 27, 2021)

Skip K said:


> For the ac smell...I’ve used this on mold/bacteria build-up in the a/c system ...and worked great. Eliminated the old gym sock odor. Only negative...it removed the odor FAST...but took a few days for the perfume scent to go away. Make sure you get the ac treatment and not the odor eliminator for carpets


Thanks for that.
I've dumped FEBREZE down the AC air intakes for now.
It smells exactly like Febreeze and cat pee.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 27, 2021)

Armadillogroomer said:


> This thread was a wild ride.
> 
> When I was younger and first moved into town, I contacted animal control about all of the cats killing the birds and pooping in my garden. They just told me "there's no ordinance to leash cats, there's nothing we can do." After moving to a more progressive area - one of the rescues I've worked with more recently is a cat rescue (no-kill), and they encourage humanely trapping nuisance cats. They told me that it's typical for an outdoor cat to have more than one family, but not a single one of those families will come to the rescue looking for that cat when it goes missing.
> 
> On a fun note, I once caught a feral cat by the scruff when it got stranded in the snow between some logs. It was so stunned it just hung stiffly until I brought it indoors. I was so incredibly lucky. Naive little me was going to call up a rescue and see little kitty on its way to a new life. Then the cat snapped out of its stunned state and proceeded to tumble around in circles in a panic - floor to wall to ceiling, like a pee-fueled Thunderdome bike, teaching me a very important lesson about the difference between a feral and stray ?


I don't understand cats or cat owners.
I've never had a cat. Just a few X girlfriends with them. None of that is a cherished memory


----------



## Skip K (Feb 27, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks for that.
> I've dumped FEBREZE down the AC air intakes for now.
> It smells exactly like Febreeze and cat pee.


The problem is not in the inside air vents...it’s what grows on the condenser. This treatment is APPLIED OUTSIDE the car through the outside intake air vents at the bottom of the windshield. I never had a problem till my son was told that on hot humid days the ac is colder if the controls are set to “recirculate”. This does makes the ac marginally more effective...but doesn’t allow the ac internal components to dry properly because outside air is not coming in through the outside vents..drying internal components and soon mold develops. The cat urine is entering through this same outside vents. Trying “recirculate” where interior air is recirculated over and over... might cut down initially on the smell...but will only make the matter worse in the long run and setting to recirculate or not won’t matter...because mold / bacteria will eventually permeate everything including the interior air ducts and cabin filter ( which you will have to replace now anyway). I recommend removing the cabin filter...doing the treatment...then putting in a new cabin filter. This product removes the mold/bacteria...from everything external and internal. Your cabin filter is ruined now and the treatment won’t work well on it.


----------



## Jan A (Feb 27, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Hanging my head low, that is a misprint...I googled it, and still *can't* say it. Am I still awesome?


Always, Maggie. You are, after all, Queen of the Pacific Northwest!


----------



## Skip K (Feb 27, 2021)

There is also another possible concern. Outside cats can shed a parasite ( toxoplasmosis)...which torts can ingest by eating anything a infected cat urinates on. I’ve never read anything definitive about this parasite and it’s effect on torts...but I don’t like the idea regardless of the degree of seriousness it poses.


----------



## BrookeB (Feb 27, 2021)

I have 9 large dogs and one indoor cat.. I don’t have an issue with stray cats at all, probably because my dogs would try to eat them, even though they have a cat friend inside he’s the exception not the rule. I don’t think I can be much help here. But I do see like 20 or more cats a week around town, none will venture into my property. I honestly don’t see why it ok to have your pet cats wandering around, it’s definitely not safe for the cat.

I guess my only suggestion is get more dogs? ???


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Feb 28, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Update
> The cat belongs to my new. Antisocial neighbors to the East of me.
> I've attempted to speak to them several times. Once to help them repair their car. Another just to be neighborly.
> They just aren't friendly. Like their damned cat.
> ...


Man I would love to have you as neighbor-never lived near a real mechanic. A master mason (he can do smooth curved walls) 2 painters (one does walls/paints fruit) several teachers and an Autistic School Administrator. Otherwise a lot of retirees!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 28, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Always, Maggie. You are, after all, Queen of the Pacific Northwest!


No, that's Mary Knobbins. I'm not queen of anything


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 28, 2021)

Skip K said:


> The problem is not in the inside air vents...it’s what grows on the condenser. This treatment is APPLIED OUTSIDE the car through the outside intake air vents at the bottom of the windshield. I never had a problem till my son was told that on hot humid days the ac is colder if the controls are set to “recirculate”. This does makes the ac marginally more effective...but doesn’t allow the ac internal components to dry properly because outside air is not coming in through the outside vents..drying internal components and soon mold develops. The cat urine is entering through this same outside vents. Trying “recirculate” where interior air is recirculated over and over... might cut down initially on the smell...but will only make the matter worse in the long run and setting to recirculate or not won’t matter...because mold / bacteria will eventually permeate everything including the interior air ducts and cabin filter ( which you will have to replace now anyway). I recommend removing the cabin filter...doing the treatment...then putting in a new cabin filter. This product removes the mold/bacteria...from everything external and internal. Your cabin filter is ruined now and the treatment won’t work well on it.


I use the recirculating feature exclusively


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 28, 2021)

Skip K said:


> There is also another possible concern. Outside cats can shed a parasite ( toxoplasmosis)...which torts can ingest by eating anything a infected cat urinates on. I’ve never read anything definitive about this parasite and it’s effect on torts...but I don’t like the idea regardless of the degree of seriousness it poses.


My enclosure (the one I use primarily) is enclosed and mostly cat proof.
On cooler nights, I did have cats getting into the heated night boxes before


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 28, 2021)

BrookeB said:


> I have 9 large dogs and one indoor cat.. I don’t have an issue with stray cats at all, probably because my dogs would try to eat them, even though they have a cat friend inside he’s the exception not the rule. I don’t think I can be much help here. But I do see like 20 or more cats a week around town, none will venture into my property. I honestly don’t see why it ok to have your pet cats wandering around, it’s definitely not safe for the cat.
> 
> I guess my only suggestion is get more dogs? ???


I have just one 3.4 pound dog


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 28, 2021)

Skip K said:


> There is also another possible concern. Outside cats can shed a parasite ( toxoplasmosis)...which torts can ingest by eating anything a infected cat urinates on. I’ve never read anything definitive about this parasite and it’s effect on torts...but I don’t like the idea regardless of the degree of seriousness it poses.


Toxoplasmosis is extremely dangerous for pregnant women. They should never mess with a litter box. I freakin hate to be lumped in with the phrase "cat owners", I am a cat owner and have had a cat or cats my whole life. I LOVE cats! But my cats never, absolutely never go outside. Simon...


I get very angry at this subject. I hate outside cats, and their owners. People like me feel harassed by other peoples cats, killing my birds, crapping in my gardens, spraying my back door, knocking over my potted plants, and the big one, dirty cat prints on my car. That makes me craziest. I also get angry when people like ZEROPILOT get all twisted about a particular cat. It's not the cat's fault, it's the cat owners I get mad at. Because of these cat owners, people like ZEROPILOT are forced to do something they don't like, getting rid of the cat. ZEROPILOT is a kind, caring compassionate person, and he now is having to deal with something that he shouldn't have to, doing something to the cat is not emotionally easy. It sucks
Smokey


----------



## Skip K (Feb 28, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I use the recirculating feature exclusively


The only time I’ve used the recirculating feature is for a temporary issue...like passing a paper processing plant....or being stuck behind a car burning oil ( instant throbbing headache). Lol...and in my posting I meant to say the mold buildup occurs on the evaporator. Just a suggestion to any who are replacing a cabin air filter...look at ones made by K&N. It’s washable/reusable...and actually costs less than a cheap paper OEM one. The good ‘ol dealer is always “looking out for me” and does “free vehicle inspections” when ever I’m there. When my Jeep was due for its first servicing...they recommended replacing the cabin air filter for about 150.00 including labor ( which would be a recurring maintenance cost). I bought a K&N reusable one for about 40.00 and installed it in 5 minutes. And I just take out the K&N and clean it whenever needed. All our vehicles have K&N air filters...both cabin and engine.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 28, 2021)

I live exactly five miles east of the main street in the small town of Clovis, CA. I used to say it was rural, but there's been so much new home building that there are subdivisions built up pretty close to my house. The street in front of my house has no posted speed limit so most cars drive pretty fast, and all the people on the side street have rural mailboxes and each is about a half acre, some an acre.

The mind set for those in town folks who don't want their cat anymore is to "take it out into the country and dump it." Well, since I live on the main east/west street out of town, and five miles out, my house seems to be "out in the country" to those folks. I get a lot of cats that don't belong here.

Because I have cats of my own and have cat food out for them, the newly deposited cats always find their way to my house. At first I scat and shoo them, but if they continue to hang around I trap them, take them in to be neutered and spayed, then release them back at my house. In this way I usually always have at least four outside cats, occasionally more. There's just no way in the world I'd bring all those strays into my house after they'd been neutered.

My outside cats are well fed and attended to. They get human intervention, brushing, loving and petting daily. Right now I have four outside cats and I can go outside any time of the day or night and see all four of them. My next door neighbor has two cats and I occasionally see them too, but they just come over to eat my cat food and pick fights with my cats.

I don't think my cats make nuisances of themselves at my neighbors' houses, but I've told different neighbors when I've had occasion to talk to them outside that they have my permission to squirt my cats with the hose, throw rocks at them, shoo them away.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 28, 2021)

Skip K said:


> The only time I’ve used the recirculating feature is for a temporary issue...like passing a paper processing plant....or being stuck behind a car burning oil ( instant throbbing headache). Lol...and in my posting I meant to say the mold buildup occurs on the evaporator. Just a suggestion to any who are replacing a cabin air filter...look at ones made by K&N. It’s washable/reusable...and actually costs less than a cheap paper OEM one. The good ‘ol dealer is always “looking out for me” and does “free vehicle inspections” when ever I’m there. When my Jeep was due for its first servicing...they recommended replacing the cabin air filter for about 150.00 including labor ( which would be a recurring maintenance cost). I bought a K&N reusable one for about 40.00 and installed it in 5 minutes. And I just take out the K&N and clean it whenever needed. All our vehicles have K&N air filters...both cabin and engine.


I don't let the dealerships touch my vehicles once the finance papers are signed.
I do my own maintenance (with original parts) and because we buy only Toyota products, there are no repairs.
Dealerships usually have just one ASE master mechanic so that they can hang his or her certification on the wall. Then they use morons off of the street to perform most repairs and all of the service and warranty work.


----------



## Skip K (Feb 28, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't let the dealerships touch my vehicles once the finance papers are signed.
> I do my own maintenance (with original parts) and because we buy only Toyota products, there are no repairs.
> Dealerships usually have just one ASE master mechanic so that they can hang his or her certification on the wall. Then they use morons off of the street to perform most repairs and all of the service and warranty work.


I have a few mechanic friends at a dealer that do any work needed on the side. I buy the part and they install it ( if I can’t) for lunch money. Luckily I can do much of the maintenance myself


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Feb 28, 2021)

Skip K said:


> I have a few mechanic friends at a dealer that do any work needed on the side. I buy the part and they install it ( if I can’t) for lunch money. Luckily I can do much of the maintenance myself


Unless specialty tools are required, you're ALWAYS better off doing it yourself


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Feb 28, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Toxoplasmosis is extremely dangerous for pregnant women. They should never mess with a litter box. I freakin hate to be lumped in with the phrase "cat owners", I am a cat owner and have had a cat or cats my whole life. I LOVE cats! But my cats never, absolutely never go outside. Simon...
> I get very angry at this subject. I hate outside cats, and their owners. People like me feel harassed by other peoples cats, killing my birds, crapping in my gardens, spraying my back door, knocking over my potted plants, and the big one, dirty cat prints on my car. That makes me craziest. I also get angry when people like ZEROPILOT get all twisted about a particular cat. It's not the cat's fault, it's the cat owners I get mad at. Because of these cat owners, people like ZEROPILOT are forced to do something they don't like, getting rid of the cat. ZEROPILOT is a kind, caring compassionate person, and he now is having to deal with something that he shouldn't have to, doing something to the cat is not emotionally easy. It sucks
> Smokey



​
After going without cats or dogs for a few years, I've learned that I'm much more relaxed around cud-chewers and could do fine without carnivore pets. Then I moved in with my bf who had two (indoor) cats that sound like they were adopted on impulse. They're family now, so we've adjusted. The Norwegian (fuzzy) cat clung to me and became my shadow, it's like he _knew_ that I hate cat hair. Sadly, he is getting dementia and as much as I hate the inconvenience of kitties, I'm gonna miss him when it's time.



ZEROPILOT said:


> I don't let the dealerships touch my vehicles once the finance papers are signed.
> I do my own maintenance (with original parts) and because we buy only Toyota products, there are no repairs.
> Dealerships usually have just one ASE master mechanic so that they can hang his or her certification on the wall. Then they use morons off of the street to perform most repairs and all of the service and warranty work.



It's funny you bring this up, because when I originally purchased my car (barely used) from a dealership, I started to notice a urine smell after driving a while with the circulation going. Like human pee. When I brought it up, they wanted to replace filters for a fee (shouldn't that already be replaced before selling it?). I have a sensitive snoot and it took years for the scent to completely fade, I stopped noticing it after last year's service. I'm thoroughly convinced that I bought a break-up-revenge car.


----------



## Skip K (Feb 28, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Unless specialty tools are required, you're ALWAYS better off doing it yourself


Don’t get me started on specialized tools...lol. I have a nice collection of specialized tools...for vehicles I don’t have anymore


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 28, 2021)

Re: Cat pee...When I went down to Y's house last time I took Smokey with me. He's 12 yrs, I have had him for a year. His other old lady keeper died. So I don't know his background. I put a litter box in the back, and took off. Well, I don't think he's ever been in a car before, or maybe just not loose in one. So at first he cowered in the passenger compartment scared. Then the smell creeps up, oh hell, he's peed himself, my #3 floor mat, and my beautiful black carpet. Damn. I got Arm & Hammer daily litter Fragrance Booster, only I didn't spray the litter, I sprayed the mat and carpet. Done...NO cat pee smell


----------



## Skip K (Feb 28, 2021)

Armadillogroomer said:


> View attachment 319599​
> After going without cats or dogs for a few years, I've learned that I'm much more relaxed around cud-chewers and could do fine without carnivore pets. Then I moved in with my bf who had two (indoor) cats that sound like they were adopted on impulse. They're family now, so we've adjusted. The Norwegian (fuzzy) cat clung to me and became my shadow, it's like he _knew_ that I hate cat hair. Sadly, he is getting dementia and as much as I hate the inconvenience of kitties, I'm gonna miss him when it's time.
> 
> 
> ...


You’d be surprised how many people ignore cabin filter maintenance on their cars. Not only can they trap/become saturated with a bad smell...but the more clogged it is...puts a bigger strain on the blower motor making it work harder...not only reducing efficiency but can cause premature blower failure. This is why I use a K&N. Cabin filters get dirty fairly fast ( depending on driving conditions)....and your options are...let the dealer hose you for a cheap OEM paper filter and labor...or pay a lot of money for a cheap OEM and change it your self...or get a reusable filter that you can clean and will last the life of the car...and install it yourself


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 28, 2021)

Skip K said:


> Don’t get me started on specialized tools...lol. I have a nice collection of specialized tools...for vehicles I don’t have anymore


I bought my IROC in 1988, it's an '89. All the crap is metric, and that was 'specialized'(remember this was 32 yrs ago), so because I am the way I am, I spent many a dollar collecting metric stuff, screw drivers and wrenches, and the like, because I am relatively mechanical and that keeps me from getting stranded or something. So about that time I started making money driving truck, I have always had a professional mechanic and I've never used any of that stuff I bought. I've had a great mechanic since I moved here to Oregon. He's the one put the LT1 engine in, anyway oh, he also complimented me on my new hair cut. Now THAT'S a mechanic...lol


----------



## Skip K (Feb 28, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I bought my IROC in 1988, it's an '89. All the crap is metric, and that was 'specialized'(remember this was 32 yrs ago), so because I am the way I am, I spent many a dollar collecting metric stuff, screw drivers and wrenches, and the like, because I am relatively mechanical and that keeps me from getting stranded or something. So about that time I started making money driving truck, I have always had a professional mechanic and I've never used any of that stuff I bought. I've had a great mechanic since I moved here to Oregon. He's the one put the LT1 engine in, anyway oh, he also complimented me on my new hair cut. Now THAT'S a mechanic...lol


I hear ya! I bought a Toyota 4wd truck in ‘88. Only a four cylinder...but I had to by a expensive specialized tool...to extract 1 of the plugs for every tune-up. Luckily my ‘79 Trans Am was simple to work on. Kept it for 16 years


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 28, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I live exactly five miles east of the main street in the small town of Clovis, CA. I used to say it was rural, but there's been so much new home building that there are subdivisions built up pretty close to my house. The street in front of my house has no posted speed limit so most cars drive pretty fast, and all the people on the side street have rural mailboxes and each is about a half acre, some an acre.
> 
> The mind set for those in town folks who don't want their cat anymore is to "take it out into the country and dump it." Well, since I live on the main east/west street out of town, and five miles out, my house seems to be "out in the country" to those folks. I get a lot of cats that don't belong here.
> 
> ...


I agree, her cats were always around her house and property. There was a long haired orange cat who lived next door and he was in Yvonne's yard daily while I was there. And wouldn't you know it, I decided to catch that cat and take him home, and I never saw him again...oh well


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 28, 2021)

Skip K said:


> I hear ya! I bought a Toyota 4wd truck in ‘88. Only a four cylinder...but I had to by a expensive specialized tool...to extract 1 of the plugs for every tune-up. Luckily my ‘79 Trans Am was simple to work on. Kept it for 16 years


My first engine was a 327, and because Chevy didn't always have a better idea, both the back spark plugs were shoved against the firewall, and you had to put it on the rack and get them from underneath. The car is too low to even squeeze under and I only weigh 115...Oh NASCAR...bye!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skip K (Feb 28, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> My first engine was a 327, and because Chevy didn't always have a better idea, both the back spark plugs were shoved against the firewall, and you had to put it on the rack and get them from underneath. The car is too low to even squeeze under and I only weigh 115...Oh NASCAR...bye!!!!!!!!!


That’s why I have Jeeps now. At 6’4” and almost 240lbs...I can’t fit comfortably in most cars let alone work underneath one anymore. I remember when I was younger and slimmer...I helped a friend work on his ‘55 Nomad. So much room I could stand IN the engine bay to help him work on it...lol. Now I can’t fit an arm between the engine and the inside wheel wall on all our vehicles


----------



## Skip K (Feb 28, 2021)

And for my “cat” story. Some might not find humorous though. My grandad when he retired...loved his vegetable and flower gardens. Worked very hard on his lawn too. His home was a showplace. The neighbor had a cat they let roam during the day. The cat liked coming over and peeing/crapping on my grandads vegetables and flowers as well as tearing up plants. Grandad talked to the neighbor...trying to be diplomatic...but to no avail. When Grandad found out the cat was pissing/ crapping in the sandbox he built for the grandkids ( which I was one) to play in...he had enough. He set out cat food in the gardens with a small amount of exlax mixed in. The next day he noticed every window in the neighbors house was open. He saw his neighbor and “innocently” asked what happened. The neighbor said their cat ran through much of the house the night before with explosive diarrhea. Grandad said there were no more cat issues after that.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 28, 2021)

Skip K said:


> And for my “cat” story. Some might not find humorous though. My grandad when he retired...loved his vegetable and flower gardens. Worked very hard on his lawn too. His home was a showplace. The neighbor had a cat they let roam during the day. The cat liked coming over and peeing/crapping on my grandads vegetables and flowers as well as tearing up plants. Grandad talked to the neighbor...trying to be diplomatic...but to no avail. When Grandad found out the cat was pissing/ crapping in the sandbox he built for the grandkids ( which I was one) to play in...he had enough. He set out cat food in the gardens with a small amount of exlax mixed in. The next day he noticed every window in the neighbors house was open. He saw his neighbor and “innocently” asked what happened. The neighbor said their cat ran through much of the house the night before with explosive diarrhea. Grandad said there were no more cat issues after that.


I think that's funnier than hell! Way to go Grampa!!!!


----------



## BrookeB (Mar 4, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I have just one 3.4 pound dog


Yeah I don’t think that will help, most cats are bigger than that ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 8, 2021)

I did purchase those plastic mats shown in a previous post. The ones with the plastic spikes.
But the cat hasn't been back on Kelly's car since I sprinkled "Everglades seasoning" on the roof.
It contains some hot pepper.
I think he got a nice face full of it.
I saw him on my roof last night. That's acceptable.


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 8, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> ...
> I think he got a nice face full of it.
> ...


And other...soft...places.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 8, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> And other...soft...places.


Hopefully 
I'm also hoping he'll learn to stay off of the vehicles


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 9, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Toxoplasmosis is extremely dangerous for pregnant women. They should never mess with a litter box. I freakin hate to be lumped in with the phrase "cat owners", I am a cat owner and have had a cat or cats my whole life. I LOVE cats! But my cats never, absolutely never go outside. Simon...
> View attachment 319587
> 
> I get very angry at this subject. I hate outside cats, and their owners. People like me feel harassed by other peoples cats, killing my birds, crapping in my gardens, spraying my back door, knocking over my potted plants, and the big one, dirty cat prints on my car. That makes me craziest. I also get angry when people like ZEROPILOT get all twisted about a particular cat. It's not the cat's fault, it's the cat owners I get mad at. Because of these cat owners, people like ZEROPILOT are forced to do something they don't like, getting rid of the cat. ZEROPILOT is a kind, caring compassionate person, and he now is having to deal with something that he shouldn't have to, doing something to the cat is not emotionally easy. It sucks
> ...


You and me both. You can't even tell I have a cat or bunny when you walk into my home. But step outside and it stinks to high heaven. I'm really tired of seeing those people abusing their pet cats by leaving them exposed to all that. And by their stupidity exposing their families to those diseases too. I've actually seen a case of flesh eating strep in a poor cat here and more.


----------



## Cathie G (Mar 9, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> I live exactly five miles east of the main street in the small town of Clovis, CA. I used to say it was rural, but there's been so much new home building that there are subdivisions built up pretty close to my house. The street in front of my house has no posted speed limit so most cars drive pretty fast, and all the people on the side street have rural mailboxes and each is about a half acre, some an acre.
> 
> The mind set for those in town folks who don't want their cat anymore is to "take it out into the country and dump it." Well, since I live on the main east/west street out of town, and five miles out, my house seems to be "out in the country" to those folks. I get a lot of cats that don't belong here.
> 
> ...


Some people's cats don't make a nuisance of themselves. One of my brothers has a cat that goes in and out but never leaves his yard. It probably is the care they get at home.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Mar 9, 2021)

Skip K said:


> Don’t get me started on specialized tools...lol. I have a nice collection of specialized tools...for vehicles I don’t have anymore


Need a 34mm socket I got a few


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 10, 2021)

So, hot pepper flakes kinda work. But it rains every day this time of year off and on. And sprinkling seasoning onto my wifes car every few hours is a drag.
I've ordered 2 solar powered, sonic cat repellents on AMAZON that are supposed to work ok.
However I'll be curious to see if the repeller outside messes with my family dog inside.


----------

